# Good Wireless router suggestion



## stangfan93

I would like to hook up a wireless router to my comcast modem. Whats a good one to get? And also what is the best way to hook it up?

I want something that is secured or atleast i can put a password protection on it because I do not want to give anyone free internet. 

Thanks a lot. I'd like to run my iPhone off of it and my new Blu Ray player that has the netflix deal built in and all I need to get is Netflix. 

Thanks.


----------



## bill

if you lease your modem from comcast, I think you can get one of their netgear wireless routers for free (they used to offer it)
found it https://www.comcast.com/wirelessrouter/default.cspx?403;https://www.comcast.com:80/wirelessrouter/

setup on wep/wpa is easy, just follow the steps once you get the router

I don't know about the iphone or netflix sorry, never done it


----------



## mavrik

Any wireless router that you buy will be able to use any of the security protocols.
As far as your blue player or phone, you will have to set them up with the same security protocol and password once the router is set up. It's not that hard, but all of the manufacturers have tech support that can help. If a free one is available form comcast get it, or wise they cost around $50.


----------



## stangfan93

Thanks fellas. I'll call comcast and see what they say about the player and my phone. If not I'll check out maybe buying a router. They're pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Captain Dave

Bill has you hooked up..

Here is one for less than 50.. That will keep you covered

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/products/WRT160N


----------



## sason209

stangfan93 said:


> I would like to hook up a wireless router to my comcast modem. Whats a good one to get? And also what is the best way to hook it up?
> 
> I want something that is secured or atleast i can put a password protection on it because I do not want to give anyone free internet.
> 
> Thanks a lot. I'd like to run my iPhone off of it and my new Blu Ray player that has the netflix deal built in 10.0 0 admin and all I need to get is Netflix.
> 
> Thanks.


I use the TWC-provided modem/router combo, and have been plagued with WiFI disconnects for the longest time. I'm at the point where I have nothing left to try, except buy a dedicated router. Can anyone recommend a router that's been proven to have solid, stable performance? I work from home, so the wireless disconnects are a big issue. If these issues are just par for the course for residential wifi, then I'll look into running cat6 from the modem to my office, but I'm hoping to avoid that if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gofish2day

You can buy your own Modem and hook up to Comcast from Best Buy and stop paying the rent.
Then buy a separate Router. That is what I did. Don't buy the combo Modem and Router. When something is wrong, you want to know which device is bad.
I have Fiber now and love it. Pay one bill and done. So much better than Comcast. 100x higher speeds and half the costs. True up and down speed. No lying about speed anymore from Comcast.


----------

